# Trails in der Rhön



## rhoenbiker12312 (2. November 2019)

Servus!
Kennt ihr gute Trails in der Rhön? (am besten bayrische Rhön)
Also ein paar kenn ich scho Aber ein paar neue wären halt net schlecht


----------



## Gandalf01 (14. November 2019)

Hi 
ich weiß ja nicht welche Du kennst aber am Kreuzberg gibt einiges zu entdecken. Ich würde Dir empfehlen sobald die Saison dort wieder beginnt an einem Samstag oder Sonntag ab Bischofsheim mit dem Bikeshuttle rauf zufahren, im Bus triffst DU mit Sicherheit eine Menge Leute und kannst Dich einer Gruppe anschließen.
oder schau einfach hier 





						MTB Tour Supertrail Kreuzberg | Mountainbike mit Rhöntrail
					

Die Rhön rockt, nicht zuletzt wegen dem ältesten Mountainbike Routennetz in Deutschland und dem Flowtrail Kreuzberg, seines Zeichens der längste DIMB zertifizierte Mountainbike Flowtrail in ganz Bayern. Der Supertrail Kreuzberg mit 10 KM Mountainbike Abfahrt am Stück auf Singletrails am...




					www.rhoentrail.com
				








						Mountainbike Shuttle Tour Rhön | Mountainbike mit Rhöntrail
					

Unsere Mountainbike Shuttle Touren garantieren dir Trailspaß vom Feinsten. Ausgesuchte Mountainbike Singletrails in der Rhön garniert mit grandiosen Landschaftserlebnissen. Sei es auf den famosen Kreuzbergtrails mit 450 Höhenmeter pro Trail Abfahrt oder als Mountainbike Privat Shuttle Tour auf...




					www.rhoentrail.com
				




Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

